# The LSU Experience



## LuckySo-n-So (Oct 25, 2009)

If you like football, I hope you click the following link.  Lots of pictures from last night's LSU v. Auburn football game.

Lucky's LSU-Auburn Pics (Warning--A Lot of Pics) - Tiger Rant - LSU Sports Forum - TigerDroppings.com

A Few Samples:


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 2, 2009)

Seems like you were more concerned with the crowd and cheerleaders than the actual game.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 2, 2009)

TheCoolerKing said:


> Seems like you were more concerned with the crowd and cheerleaders than the actual game.


 

*Hence the title of the thread.* 

I don't know how much time you have spent in the South.  You may have even heard that in the South (specifically SEC country) college football is viewed by many as a matter of life and death.  Well, I'm here to assure you that it is MUCH more important than that.

Since there us usually little else to do in sleepy college towns (obviously, Baton Rouge and Nashville are exceptions), SEC football in general (and LSU in particular) is about SO much more than the game.  It's about the pageantry, tradition, and tailgating for 12 or more hours on game day.  Ask any LSU fan and they will tell you that the LSU Golden Band from Tigerland (of which I am an Alumnus) is JUST as important to them as the football game itself.  Seriously.

When I shoot at LSU games, I try to capture EVERYTHING that makes Tiger Stadium one of the most unique places in ALL OF SPORTS (ask anyone who's been there for a big game).

Also, I don't have access to the field during the game (but I manage to make it on the field for pre-game) and I don't have a 400mm f/2.8 or 600mm f/4 lens (nor would I be allowed in the stadium with those as a fan) to get really good shots of the action.


----------



## GFruge (Nov 2, 2009)

Lucky,

People really don't understand LSU and football in the South.  For example, I work on an Exploration Drilling Rig that averages a cost of either $1.2mm daily or $50,000 hourly.

When an important SEC game comes, the Rig shuts down for 4 hours for the game.  For example, the Alabama vs. LSU game is coming soon.  The rig will definitely be shut down for 4 hours.

I'm not particularly a football fan, but I live surrounded by it.


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok Mr. Defensive, so you were going for the crowd and not action shots.  If you dont have access its something you need to work on.  Establish a contact.  Try taking a milk crate with you next time (trust me).

If LSU is as much as a big deal in the south and energy is high I see little of that in your photos.  You explained to me awesome shots in your last post but I dont see any of them.  To be honest I can go anywhere and get pretty women posing or a marching band at anywhere.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't worry about the CoolerKing's comments...he probably thinks the ACC plays good football. Take for example the most important game played this Saturday--Halloween night's USC at Oregon game...the crazy costumes and the incredible 10-hour game day beginning with ESPN's College GameDay beginning at 7AM west coast time with thousands of fans gathered outside in the rain, just to watch Herbie and Corso and Chris Fowler yak about, oh, which team would win and gain the inside track to the Rose Bowl...the events surrounding a college football game are as interesting as the action on the field.

Watching USC get pounded on national TV was interesting, but as somebody who has attended nine years' worth of major college games, I find the off-field stuff as important as the on-field stuff. LSU fans have some of the wackiest face painters among them....their band is freakin' legendary...the game shots are available ,many places, but the behind the scenes stuff comes from regular citizens.


----------

